# Jon Lovitz calls Obama an Asshole



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Audio


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't stand anyone who voted for douchebaggery and then complains about it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If he voted for Obama, then doesn't that make him asshole by extension?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I can't stand anyone who voted for douchebaggery and then complains about it.


At least he learned his lesson, unlike the walking dead that still believe in the spare change.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Has he? It sounds like it was all in jest. He's certainly no Victoria Jackson.
Apparently this happened in January but it's just started surfacing. We'll just have to see if he starts scurrying and kissing rings. I'm sure he'll get on the talk show circuit$

You might be better off supporting these entertainers:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-celebrities-who-are-republicans

Instead of these:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-celebrities-who-are-democrats


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> I can't stand anyone who voted for douchebaggery and then complains about it.


I actually admire people who can admit their mistakes.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Me too, to a certain point, but that's a biggie we all saw coming!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I also didn't take it as Lovitz (Who I always have found very funny) was calling HIMSELF an asshole for voting for Obama. I could be wrong, it has happened on occassion.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Saturday Night Live" comedic legend Jon Lovitz is doubling down on his harsh criticism of Barack Obama's alleged wealth confiscation and redistribution policies, claiming the president is lying to Americans.

"The President is lying to get votes &#8230; it's obvious and transparent," Lovitz, a self-proclaimed Democrat who voted for Obama in 2008, said on his Twitter feed Saturday night.

FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Now Jon Lovitz is being attacked by fellow liberals for holding his own opinion. As has been pointed out, liberals tolerate free speech until you say something disagreeable to them.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He had some very good points outside of his act but i'm not lighting any candles until he's seen at a Romney fundraiser

He is funny on Hot in Cleveland (how dare you judge me!) featuring the last Golden Girl.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I reread my earlier post and it confused ME. I think Jon Lovitz calling HIMSELF an asshole for voting for that asshole Obama. That was clearer for me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nothing Glenn Beck didn't tell me FOUR yrs ago.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovitz on Miller RE: How his comments regarding Obama went viral.
"I'm a democrat and liberal" I.e. he'll vote for him again...silly dope.

http://dennismillerradio.com/b/Free-Interview-Clip:-Jon-Lovitz/-305592325922903524.html


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> Lovitz on Miller RE: How his comments regarding Obama went viral.
> "I'm a democrat and liberal" I.e. he'll vote for him again...silly dope.
> 
> http://dennismillerradio.com/b/Free-Interview-Clip:-Jon-Lovitz/-305592325922903524.html


How very sad. A liberal who got mugged and STILL wants the bring joy and freedom to the convicts.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> If he voted for Obama, then doesn't that make him asshole by extension?


It
Makes him a dingleberry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

